# Has any one used this?



## navigator99 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey guys I am not a plumber or anything but I am handy around the house. Has anyone tried using this product. I heard it on the radio and sounds promising.
Its called Drain-Fx - It basically uses water for the unclogging.
Did some research on the company- it seems legit. Here is the website "NO LINK DROPPING"
Let me know if any one has tried it. I am thinking of ordering mine but would like some feedback on it first.:thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

navigator99 said:


> Hey guys I am not a plumber or anything but I am handy around the house. Has anyone tried using this product. I heard it on the radio and sounds promising.
> Its called Drain-Fx - It basically uses water for the unclogging.
> Did some research on the company- it seems legit. Here is the website "for DIY'ers"
> Let me know if any one has tried it. I am thinking of ordering mine but would like some feedback on it first.:thumbsup:


If ya not a plumber, then what the hell you doing here?? The exit door is on your left..


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

How's about navigating outa here!


----------



## navigator99 (Apr 9, 2015)

why you guys hatin?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

navigator99 said:


> why you guys hatin?


Umm ... because you aren't a plumber and you are posting on a site for professional plumbers and drain cleaners. We aren't here chit chatting for homeowners and diy types.

If you do use some kind of chemical to try and unclog your drain, please inform the professional you have to end up calling to come out that you used a drain cleaning chemical. Please!


----------



## navigator99 (Apr 9, 2015)

I am not using any chemical and this is a TOOL that any Plumber can use to make life easier. It would be a good idea to have a look at it before you say something.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone check out the link? Its a hose...that's it. "Put the hose down the drain" she says. "Hold on tight and turn on the faucet" she says. Maybe I'll put some super acid drain cleaner in there first just to make sure the hose works. Wonder if I need goggles - probably not. 
Not trying to be rude navigator. There are sites for diy-ers but this one is for pros.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

navigator99 said:


> I am not using any chemical and this is a TOOL that any Plumber can use to make life easier. It would be a good idea to have a look at it before you say something.


You can make our life easier, call the licensed plumber to open drains... meanwhiles, get out of here..


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Johns_TPS said:


> Anyone check out the link? Its a hose...that's it. "Put the hose down the drain" she says. "Hold on tight and turn on the faucet" she says. Maybe I'll put some super acid drain cleaner in there first just to make sure the hose works. Wonder if I need goggles - probably not.
> Not trying to be rude navigator. There are sites for diy-ers but this one is for pros.


Oh! So it's a product that creates a direct cross connection with a sewer, nice navigator, nice. And you wonder why we're hati'n. the limits of the Diy'ers never cease to amaze me.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

navigator99 said:


> I am not using any chemical and this is a TOOL that any Plumber can use to make life easier. It would be a good idea to have a look at it before you say something.


Yeah, so I didn't check out the link before I responded. I tend to not listen to non plumbers about plumbing stuff, so your whole post got passed over once I saw you weren't a plumber.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

navigator99 said:


> why you guys hatin?


Because we don't like being spammed with widgets that don't work. At the very root of your widget is an effort to drive away our customer base. And to make it REALLY special, you violate plumbing laws and endanger our society.

And you call what we think about that hatin'? Hatin' doesn't even scratch the surface. :furious:

Pack your bag and hit the road Mr. Haney. And take your illegal water contaminator with you.


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

I think its the admins posting this under a fake account for ****s and giggles


----------



## navigator99 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dude, the gadget is making your faucet into a high pressure washer.
The water is coming with so much speed that whatever is stuck in your clog - It will take it out.
Its an ECO Friendly gadget. 
Also arent u tired of snaking the **** out of drains and stuff?


----------



## navigator99 (Apr 9, 2015)

Johns_TPS said:


> Anyone check out the link? Its a hose...that's it. "Put the hose down the drain" she says. "Hold on tight and turn on the faucet" she says. Maybe I'll put some super acid drain cleaner in there first just to make sure the hose works. Wonder if I need goggles - probably not.
> Not trying to be rude navigator. There are sites for diy-ers but this one is for pros.


Dude. are you high? Water coming out at these velocities will clear anything.
So try it! U can still charge people whatever you charge for opening clogged drains - but this tool will surely help u and ur plumber brothers!


----------



## navigator99 (Apr 9, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> Because we don't like being spammed with widgets that don't work. At the very root of your widget is an effort to drive away our customer base. And to make it REALLY special, you violate plumbing laws and endanger our society.
> 
> And you call what we think about that hatin'? Hatin' doesn't even scratch the surface. :furious:
> 
> Pack your bag and hit the road Mr. Haney. And take your illegal water contaminator with you.


Bro the only thing not working is ur BRAIN. This is not a contaminator! There is nothing coming thru the pipe other than Water moving at a very high velocity!
Did you even look at the website?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

navigator99 said:


> Bro the only thing not working is ur BRAIN. This is not a contaminator! There is nothing coming thru the pipe other than Water moving at a very high velocity!
> Did you even look at the website?


Hey dumbfook, you been here once too many...


----------



## navigator99 (Apr 9, 2015)

Real mature. Good Job. Clown


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

navigator99 said:


> Real mature. Good Job. Clown


You're the clown, Mr Haney..


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

What an ijut....... Leave before you get banned.......:ban:

When you get time look up the definition of "Cross Connection".


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Haha! He considers faucet line pressure high pressure! Listen navigator after the awe of 80 psi through a 1/8" diameter hose wears off, just remember, we plumbers play with machines he to to 4,000 psi +. 

And before you accuse one of us for not having a brain, t is you who does not have a brain as you have no idea of the type of contaminant we are referring too. My guess is you are the inventor of this magic hose thingy that is useless and are trying to gain free advertising space for it.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Stupid product.... However... I could watch her tighten that aerator all day...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

GAN said:


> What an ijut....... Leave before you get banned.......:ban:
> 
> When you get time look up the definition of "Cross Connection".


Cross connection? Too much for him, no brains just hoses in the head.... he can't even find the exit door. Please can someone show him the exit?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

navigator99 said:


> Bro the only thing not working is ur BRAIN. This is not a contaminator! There is nothing coming thru the pipe other than Water moving at a very high velocity!
> Did you even look at the website?


Look up the code for air gap or air break since you seem to know more than us professionals, then explain how this product for the handy hack does not violate what the code states. Cross connection is a very serious issue and many people have become sick and died. Look up walkerton Ontario tragedy. 

Ex, draino down the drain, this thing is put in the drain with draino. Your house suddenly has a reverse pressure in the line. There you go you've just contaminated the city water main.

Let's close this thread.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

But wait, what if we could rig this up to flush our turds down the shower!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I clicked on the site to see just how corny the site was. It says made by a plumber, I wonder if it was a orange smock wearing plumber we all ask advise from. Since that is the major retailer. 
I watched a customer flood their kitchen after said "plumber" sold them this and they undid the the trap and stuffed it in the 90. The vent wasn't glued and the pressure pushed the fittings apart.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Stupid product.... However... I could watch her tighten that aerator all day...


Oh $hit! It's that product! The one with the fine azz brunette chick showing how to use it?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> I clicked on the site to see just how corny the site was. It says made by a plumber, I wonder if it was a orange smock wearing plumber we all ask advise from. Since that is the major retailer.
> I watched a customer flood their kitchen after said "plumber" sold them this and they undid the the trap and stuffed it in the 90. The vent wasn't glued and the pressure pushed the fittings apart.


Wasn't glued?? How did it pass the pressure test?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Elvis has left the building . . .


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Must have been a job performed by moonapprentice , his 1 step glue works great


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Must have been a job performed by moonapprentice , his 1 step glue works great


Medical attention is much needed for you and I question your sexuality as well. Hahaha I really got in your head. #winning


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Wasn't glued?? How did it pass the pressure test?


It was a farm house that the farmer plumbed. If you know the handy work of farmers than no more words are needed. It was 11/2 160 series. Abs coming through the floor.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> Medical attention is much needed for you and I question your sexuality as well. Hahaha I really got in your head. #winning



Your a winner all right, but what's really in my head is thinking of what an incompetent little apprentice that you are. I gave you a task on another post and you still haven't delivered. As far as my sexuality, chicks all the way, just woke up on the side of my beautiful wife. Not sure what you wake up on the side of? Your lack of knowledge of the plumbing trade scares me and all myself and other plumbers here have been trying to give you correct information to help you along in your apprenticeship but your so small minded to realize it and all you can do is spew insults. Just shut up until you have something intelligent and relevant to bring to this forum.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Typical FIB


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok so I gotta ask......am I the only one who had to replay the 0:50-0:54 of the instructional video over and over again?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Ok so I gotta ask......am I the only one who had to replay the 0:50-0:54 of the instructional video over and over again?


Yes, as well as the 1:04 mark! "Make sure you get it in there":yes:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Haha! He considers faucet line pressure high pressure! Listen navigator after the awe of 80 psi through a 1/8" diameter hose wears off, just remember, we plumbers play with machines he to to 4,000 psi +.
> 
> And before you accuse one of us for not having a brain, t is you who does not have a brain as you have no idea of the type of contaminant we are referring too. My guess is you are the inventor of this magic hose thingy that is useless and are trying to gain free advertising space for it.


lol:laughing: Wait what contamination it is just water:laughing:

I think you just spoke Chinese there ShotNPlumber he has no idea what you are talking about:whistling2:

For $19.95 I no longer need my jetter. I'm not gonna lie I wasn't going to check out the video, but I have to go see that brunette you speak of. Not sure I paid too much attention to anything else lol


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh yeah CJ.....Kate is a cutie. How could you miss her?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Oh yeah CJ.....Kate is a cutie. How could you miss her?


Yea! I think I may need to contact her and have her showcase my jetter!...."here Kate hold on to this hose!":laughing: I'd prolly get a bunch of views


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

How in the heck did this go 4 pages. And how can you get a patent for a shark bite and some 1/8 hose. 

This is beyond stupid. I'd like to meet the "plumber" who developed that thing. Of course I'll need his license number too. 

The OP needs to take a physics class as well there is no high pressure being created with this thing. Velocity yes, pressure no.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Kate Campbell is a very nice lady. I met her at a trade show and talked with her for about 45 mins, too bad she is promoting this.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, what an unsafe product. That cannot be legal!!

I agree, she is good at what she does.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

It went 4 pages because of Kate!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> It went 4 pages because of Kate!


Can we welcome Kate here???


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Can we welcome Kate here???


When she wakes up I'll ask her to join ...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

All this talk about Kate made me check out the video. Not too shabby, too bad it seems like she has something against plumbers. That would have to be "worked" out of her with an "enthusiasticly rough pipe laying adventure" to change her mind on needing to call a plumber.

Hmm ... how do you measure breast size with a folding rule?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

chonkie said:


> That would have to be "worked" out of her with an "enthusiasticly rough pipe laying adventure" to change her mind on needing to call a plumber.


Fifty Shades of Plumbing :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chonkie said:


> All this talk about Kate made me check out the video. Not too shabby, too bad it seems like she has something against plumbers. That would have to be "worked" out of her with an "enthusiasticly rough pipe laying adventure" to change her mind on needing to call a plumber.
> 
> Hmm ... how do you measure breast size with a folding rule?


Using double jointed folding ruler!


----------

